# Rainbow lorikeet Help



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,
I found this little fella at 12.30am this morning!
He/She cannot fly and looks like it may have a broken right wing.
There as a cat about 1m from this guy when i noticed it... at first i thought it was a garden ornament!
What are your thoughts on its wing? Ive attached a front on shot and a shot of each shoulder.
If it is broken do they automatically heal?


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 10, 2010)

It looks liek a fairly young bird as it hasnt got its full colour on its beak.

Keep it for a few days and keep check on the wing, make sure you feed it properly as they dont eat seed, fruits nuts and lorikeet mix.

Is probably someones pet if it will sit on your hand like that.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 10, 2010)

keep an eye on it, don't feed it if it looks sick, just plenty of water. Find out if someone around the area has lost a bird, if nothing is found call your local animal catchers/animal vets etc.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 10, 2010)

the wing looks broken mate, take it to a local wildlife vet


----------



## josh14 (Jan 10, 2010)

it looks like a pet which has escaped it proabably had its wings clipped put a few posters out around the neighbour hood see if any body has a lost bird


----------



## Andie (Jan 10, 2010)

His wing is definitely not normal. It needs to go to a vet. The wing can automatically heal wrong if it is not bandaged properly.

I agree that it is probably a pet that is escaped. It is unlikely that a wild bird would sit on you like that.

It is not a super super young bird. It's beak is too orange for that. I would say about 12-16 weeks? Its feathers look good so it is unlikely that is is a youngster kicked out of the nest for having beak and feather disease or similar.

You need to decide if you want to keep the little fellow. All aussie vets see native animals for free but as it is most likely a pet they will most likely charge you. 

You should post lost bird signs but a flighted bird could be form the other side of the city or further. Post on gumtree.com.au also.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 10, 2010)

yeh i will ask around the street that i found it.... I will def take it to a vet... Haha it was alright when i first grabbed it but when i tried to get it outta the car i had no hope lol... it was biting me and chirping away!! Thanks for all your info guys


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 10, 2010)

I've cared for plenty of wild loris who will sit on your finger when they are injured/not feeling well so it may not be a pet.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 11, 2010)

take it to a wild life career, it could just be a runner too, but yeah to the vet or a career is the best bet. 
i would recommend against asking if someone has lost it, some yahoo might see it as an op to get a free bird, treat it like its wild.


----------



## Andie (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to say that I disagree with not looking for an owner. If one of my birds escaped I would be frantic and heartbroken.

I do agree that there are scammers who might be out for a free bird so I have seen it recommended that people advertise they found a parrot, the location and date and anyone who has genuinely lost a parrot will call. Get THEM to describe it.


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 11, 2010)

The wing definately looks broke or damaged so best to go to vet however if you opt not to then at least house her (it looks female due to the majority of her breast feather are yellow, males are red) in a small enough cage she can move around but not flap for 3-4 weeks feed her plenty of lorikeet necter and fresh fruits and obviously offer fresh water. Do not try to handle her as you could stress her and damage her wing further. 
If its any consolation I have 2 lorrikeet girls that have been injured and get around perfectly fine, 1 was hit by car and now as result only has 1 wing (vet wanted to put her down) and the other has had dual leg reconstructions as her mother squished her when she hatched. Both of these girls are perfectly happy normal birds with their injuries so I would assume yours will be perfectly fine if you look after her properly mate.
Good Luck with her. 8)


----------



## melgalea (Jan 11, 2010)

over the last year or so i have had heaps of loris come into my care and Tsubakai is very correct, alot of wild baby and injured lorries and many other species will happily sit on ur finger. so the likelyhood that its a pet is extremely slim... you need to take it to the vets. the vets will treat it for free as its a wild animal and then it will be handed onto a proper wildlife carer who can nurture it back to good health and most likely get released back were it was found.


----------



## melgalea (Jan 11, 2010)

Andie said:


> His wing is definitely not normal. It needs to go to a vet. The wing can automatically heal wrong if it is not bandaged properly.
> 
> I agree that it is probably a pet that is escaped. It is unlikely that a wild bird would sit on you like that.
> 
> ...



majority of species when young/injured will happily sit on your hand. i hav learnt this from experience from being a wildlife carer...
also, it is illegal to "keep" any wild animal unless u hav a proper licence to say ur a carer....and even then u cannot keep it if it cant be released, u hav to apply for a permit and hav it permantely kept on ur record books......


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 11, 2010)

An update on the bird.....
Woke up at 2am this morning to find it dead on the bottom of the cage.... RIP gimp, i decided to name it


----------



## jacorin (Jan 11, 2010)

oh and if u decide to keep it.....you dont need a licence for rainbow lorikeets in NSW


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 11, 2010)

could have beak and feather very common

oh read that it passed sucks, maybe the cat mouthed it.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 12, 2010)

One of the biggest misconceptions of finding an injured animal is that they must be tame if they don’t run away, as someone else earlier said, I know this from experience too, in fact, most of the critters I’ve had in my care don’t actually run away at all. It doesn’t mean it’s NOT a pet, but don’t make that presumption based on the fact it’s sitting still. It may have been caught by a cat if it died, the shock can kill them just as easily as any injury. Plus a bird may look completely healthy when in actual fact the bite wounds have healed or are hidden. But shock is probably the number one reason for death. It’s extremely sad when it happens, especially when they look as though it’s just a simple injury or the bird starts to improve.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 12, 2010)

jacorin said:


> oh and if u decide to keep it.....you dont need a licence for rainbow lorikeets in NSW


 But its illegal to take native wildlife.

Sorry to hear that gimp has passed.


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 12, 2010)

R.I.P little gimp.


----------

